# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لعبة لما احكي هالكلمة, شو يتبادر لذهنك ؟

## احساس المطر

اللعبة:

انا او اي عضو بحط كلمة والي بعدو بده يقول شو خطر عبالو بس قراء هالكلمة او اذا سمعها من شخص ما..وهكذا وبعد ان تضع الشيء الذي تبادر لذهنك عند سماعها ..بتحط كلمة جديدة عشان الي بعدك يحط شو تبادر في ذهنه وكذلك...
وبنبداء بكلمة ..بحبك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اذا أحْبَبتَ يوْما ! كُنْ على قَدرْ المَسؤليّة ! لآن العَبثْ بالمَشاعِرْ أسْوَأ جَرِيمَة لا يُعاقِبْ عَليْهَا القَانُون

رحيل

----------


## rand yanal

هاد الإشي إللي ما بقدر أتصوره ..
أغنية هاني شاكر قربني ليك؟؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يا ريت ما انفجع برحيلك من حياتي

سماء

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فـ ليكُن قلبك كـ السماء

زمُرد

----------


## لعيونك يا عبدالله

كلمة زمرد بتذكرني      درس العلوم (هههههههههههههههههه) 


                                       الآ فاق

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وخُيل لي أني وصل لـ الأفق  :Frown: 

الذُل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

العيش في ظل انسان بلا ضمير .. 

الامل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كلمة تتردد في أ ُذني ولا تقابلني يوما

غّزل

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

سأبدأ بعيون محبوبتي ولا أظن أني سأنتهي ... 

نسيان

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يــُقَال بأنّ الأشْيَاء الجَميـْلـَة تأتي عندمَا { نكُـُف } عـَن إنتِظَارهــَا ، ولن ننساها

العنّب

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يتبادر إلى ذهني معرش الدوالي اللي ببيت جدي لأمي  :Smile: 

كم يحمل من العنب اللذيذ والبارد ممممممممممممم وكأن طعمه تحت أضراسي  :SnipeR (68): 

احمر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الكماشه ..

ندى

----------


## &روان&

قطرات من دموع ....
أسمك /ي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ليالي الصيف والحديث فيها  :Smile: 

رمضان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

البركه والخير ..

حياه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انما الحياة الدنيا لهو ولعب 
والأخرة خير وأبقى 

مفتاح..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أغنية فضل شاكر ..
معقول انساك معقول تنساني انا على طول معقول من عود احباب نمرق متل الاغراب ولا نبقى سوا ولا نبقى سوا يما قالو الهوى غلاب ولا مره حسبنا حساب نبعد يا هوى يا هوى .

. الصور .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ذكريات جميله ..

الم

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

غصة بالقلب 

نعمان

----------


## دموع الغصون

*حلوه هالفكره عجبتني 


نعمان<< افتح يا سمسم  


اللون البنفسجي*

----------


## shams spring

*اللون البنفسجي ====>  بذكرني بحد ما كان يقدر يميز بين الالوان 
فكل درجات الزهر والنهدي اسمها بنفسجي *  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: *

القدر ....*

----------


## دموع الغصون

القدر : بمجرد ما اسمع هالكلمه بجي ببالي الفراق و البعد 

قلم حبر احمر

----------


## Sc®ipt

*قلم حبر احمر : الأستاذ موسى ابو صلاح الله يرحمه

كمبيوتر*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لاب الداتا ..

..سكريبت

----------


## دموع الغصون

*سكريبت << العضو " المشرف " الي معنا بالمنتدى 

منتدى 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

منتدى الحصن
اللون الخمري

----------


## Sc®ipt

افانتي

عسكري ؟؟

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

علوم عسكرية
القمر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*القمر << بأخوي 

لوح الطبشور 


*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لوح طبشور >> بحالي لما كنت اظل ارسم ع الحيط بيتنا وانكتل  :Eh S(4): 


الطير

----------


## Sc®ipt

*الطير == مسلسل

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مساحة اللوح
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
البحر

----------


## Sc®ipt

*البحر == غدر*

----------


## shams spring

*!!!!!!!!! وين الكلمة!!!!!!!*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *!!!!!!!!! وين الكلمة!!!!!!!*


*غدر >>>>>>*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

سَ تعتادين غيابَه ” !

حَفظتُ هذه العبارة

حتى بتُّ أرددها وَ أنانَائِمَة
...
وَ ما إعتدتُ غيابك !!
أيكذبون عِندمَا أوهمُوني بذلك

أم أنّي لاأملِك أي قوّة لأعتادَ غيابَك ؟!


الماضي

----------


## Sc®ipt

*الماضي = درس

درس*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

سَ تعتادين غيابَه ” !

حَفظتُ هذه العبارة

حتى بتُّ أرددها وَ أنانَائِمَة
...
وَ ما إعتدتُ غيابك !!
أيكذبون عِندمَا أوهمُوني بذلك

أم أنّي لاأملِك أي قوّة لأعتادَ غيابَك ؟!


الطبيعة

----------


## إن الله يراك

الطبيعة....السكينة

الله

----------

